# Computer randomly stops displaying video output, is GPU responsible?



## ivan420 (Sep 19, 2016)

EDIT: It's not random restarts, apparently my system randomly stops displaying video output but stays on.
(I'm able to use the pc with teamviewer as a monitor).

Hello, I have been having some random restarts:
This started happening while playing DOOM on duplicated monitor/TV. After this first restart it disn't happen again for a while. A couple of weeks later it happened while using 2D programs so I got really worried.
It stopped happening for months, during this time I finished DOOM with no restarts, and played more than 25 hours of GTA V and 40 of Dark Souls 3, all in 1080p high/ultra with no problems.
A couple of weeks ago however, I got a restart on GTA V, and now this week again while playing Doom.
Today it happened while connected on team viewer and I verified it happened again on Valley benchmark.

I'm getting quite worried now.
I have not flashed mi BIOS yet because I wanted to verify if there are any other solutions.

I have started an RMA for my PSU to start troubleshooting it, since I don't have access to another to swap.

Hardware:
UPS Forza 1200VA

Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6600K CPU @ 3.50GHz (previousle overclocked @4.60GHz)
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200) DIMM 288-Pin Memory BLS2K8G4D240FSA/BLS2C8G4D240FSA
ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO ALPHA ATX DDR4 3000 LGA 1151 Motherboard
BIOS 0205
MSI Computer NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 Graphics Card
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E500B/AM)
EVGA SuperNOVA 550 G2 80 Plus Gold Rated, Fully Modular ATX 12V/EPS 12V ECO Mode Power Supply 220-G2-0550-Y1

Operating System Microsoft Windows 10 (build 10586), 64-bit

Service Pack 0 Version 10.0.10586

Speccy system info output:
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/U7RrOVAMm45qoRNLgGfb...

I would really appreciate some help.
Thanks



EDIT:

I ran a WhoCrashed test, and I seem to be having severar NVidia driver problems:

Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Fri 16/9/2016 4:11:16 p. m. GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\091616-6546-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: watchdog.sys (watchdog+0x3E1D)
Bugcheck code: 0x113 (0x19, 0x1, 0x10DE, 0x13C2)
Error: VIDEO_DXGKRNL_FATAL_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\watchdog.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Watchdog Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that the dxg kernel has detected a violation.
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.



On Fri 16/9/2016 4:11:16 p. m. GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys (nvlddmkm+0x159612)
Bugcheck code: 0x113 (0x19, 0x1, 0x10DE, 0x13C2)
Error: VIDEO_DXGKRNL_FATAL_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 372.70
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 372.70
Bug check description: This indicates that the dxg kernel has detected a violation.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nvlddmkm.sys (NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 372.70 , NVIDIA Corporation).
Google query: NVIDIA Corporation VIDEO_DXGKRNL_FATAL_ERROR



On Thu 15/9/2016 6:13:28 a. m. GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\091516-8718-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: watchdog.sys (watchdog+0x3E1D)
Bugcheck code: 0x119 (0x1, 0x14D260, 0x14D276, 0xFFFFE0019607A3A0)
Error: VIDEO_SCHEDULER_INTERNAL_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\watchdog.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Watchdog Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that the video scheduler has detected a fatal violation.
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.



On Fri 9/9/2016 8:40:16 p. m. GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\090916-6312-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: watchdog.sys (watchdog+0x3E1D)
Bugcheck code: 0x119 (0x1, 0x2D7BE0, 0x2D7BE3, 0xFFFFE0017F4A93A0)
Error: VIDEO_SCHEDULER_INTERNAL_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\watchdog.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Watchdog Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that the video scheduler has detected a fatal violation.
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.



On Mon 13/6/2016 2:31:19 p. m. GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\061316-7140-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x142780)
Bugcheck code: 0x76 (0x0, 0xFFFFE001D5E92080, 0x332, 0x0)
Error: PROCESS_HAS_LOCKED_PAGES
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a driver failed to release locked pages after an I/O operation, or that it attempted to unlock pages that were already unlocked.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.



On Thu 9/6/2016 8:14:00 p. m. GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\060916-6359-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys (nvlddmkm+0x7A223C)
Bugcheck code: 0x116 (0xFFFFE000528294C0, 0xFFFFF800968F223C, 0xFFFFFFFFC000009A, 0x4)
Error: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 372.70
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 372.70
Bug check description: This indicates that an attempt to reset the display driver and recover from a timeout failed.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nvlddmkm.sys (NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 372.70 , NVIDIA Corporation).
Google query: NVIDIA Corporation VIDEO_TDR_ERROR



On Wed 8/6/2016 4:57:20 a. m. GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\060716-6281-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys (0xFFFFF801B82ED7F9)
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0xFFFFD00026DE9640, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF801B82ED7F9)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 372.70
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 372.70
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nvlddmkm.sys (NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 372.70 , NVIDIA Corporation).
Google query: NVIDIA Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL


----------



## Law-II (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi

Welcome to TPU

try using an older driver [368.81-desktop-win10-64bit-international-whql]

Note: 372.70 may not be supported with older windows builds! [build 10586]

atb

Law-II


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 20, 2016)

ivan420 said:


> I have not flashed mi BIOS yet because I wanted to verify if there are any other solutions.


I would not flash the BIOS. The BIOS does not suddenly go bad. And if there was a fault with the BIOS, you likely would be having this symptom appear more. By far, most BIOS updates with established boards simply add support for new processors and RAM that have come out since the board left the factory.

That is one of the better PSUs on the market today - in fact, it is the same as I have in this computer!   That does not mean it is not at fault as even the best makers can have units that don't perform as intended. I always want to ensure the system is getting good power so swapping in another, known good PSU is my suggested first step. I think you should try to find a friend or relative who's willing to let you trade for awhile. I don't think you have enough justification at this time to RMA this supply.

I like Speccy, but for some reason, it is lousy with voltages. I note it is showing 1,200 V on all the JEDEC values and it is not showing us your +3.3V, +5V, or +12V readings. So I recommend checking them with HWiNFO64 (click the Sensor button).

You might also try running with 1 stick of RAM at a time - though this may be a hassle with the problems showing up weeks apart.


----------



## ivan420 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello, thanks for the replies and the help!

So far I have reverted to 368.81 GPU Drivers, and have updated manually my Win 10 since it wasn't finding new updates. Hopefully that had something to do with the issue (driver incompatibilty).
Techically I could again install the latest Nvidia drivers, I will run some stress tests to see if I keep getting restarts. 
HWiNFO64 sensors:
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AoOm7SLYDTswh2rhAFGgEJcq0IQ_


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 20, 2016)

I have not had my full supply of coffee yet, but I didn't see anything alarming about your temps or voltages.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 23, 2016)

id say update that motherboard bios


----------



## ivan420 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello, after the windows 10 manual update (and consecuent update to the latest GPU driver) I have been very stable with no restarts after playing several hours, running a lot of benchmarks, and using the computer regularly.
I will be posting here if anything changes, 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## ivan420 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello, during these past days I was able to work/game normally.
However today, unexpectedly it happened again, twice. The first time I was browsing videos, and the screens (both of them) went black. I wanted to check so I entered through teamviewer and was able to navigate windows and restart the pc, so it seems it's not restarting as much as shutting down the video output of the external GPU.
I have my new PSU and will be installing it soon.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 27, 2016)

there have been 7 bios updates ( including one yesterday) for that board since release ( the version you're running) most of them say stability fixes. i'd flash the bios. only takes a coupla minutes.


----------



## ivan420 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi,
OK; I Just flashed by BIOS, got a bit of a scare as it was with fans at 100% and black screen for a long time, it wouldn't take restart or power button commands, I had to clear the CMOS again to get it to boot.
But anyway, I checked the BIOS version and it DID update.

I will be testing stability again before changing PSUs

Thanks for the help


----------



## ivan420 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello, I have had this happen twice since BIOS flash.
I have contacted MSI support and they are not sure if it's a GPU problem, but they can RMA it for me. I would REALLY preffer not to, as I bought the card in the US but live in Costa Rica. 
They say since I'm able to connect via teamviewer, the GPU is working to a certain extend, so they don't really know what's going on either.
I will change the PSU and cables and test stability again, maybe it's not getting enough juice.


----------



## ivan420 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello, I have changed my PSU with a new one. (same model)
So far: no problems


----------

